# Two Males... Doberman and GSD



## mstgkillr (Sep 17, 2016)

I already have a 7-year old Doberman who is pretty laid back. I would like a male GSD puppy. Is that just asking for trouble? The Doberman is neutered if that makes a difference.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I wouldn't ever get 2 males.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That should be fine. It really depends on your leadership skills and the dogs' personalities. Two males is easier than two females in a lot of cases. But the older dog is 7. So bringing in a puppy will mean that the puppy already sees the older dog as older and he will still have his puppy license. So usually by the time the pup loses his puppy license the dogs are bonded ok. Usually.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

The thing I would be worried about is the Dobe being neutered unless you plan on neutering your GSD as well.

I don't think you will have serious fights, but anything is possible. What would bother me is that an intact GSD may try to challenge your Dobe and pick at him. Unless you feel skilled enough to manage this, your Dobe could be facing his senior years being bullied.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'd go with the safer bet and consider a female GSD instead.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Can you tell us more about your current dog's personality?


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Many times in the past 5 decades I have had males only, as many as 3 together, some neutered, some not. With good sound leadership from their human, I never had any serious issues. Some spats, but easily solved. I don't think I'd try the same thing with multiple females, however. Someone here on this forum (sorry, I can't remember who) explained it this way: Males fight for position in the pack, and when that's settled, they usually get along fine. Females, however, fight for territory... this can raise many issues, rarely easily settled.

Susan


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Multiple males can be an issue when at least one is intact and you bring in a female -- that could be an issue between males. But usually keeping more than one male, especially if there is an age gap is fine. Dogs fight when they are close in power. Also when dogs fight, usually it is loud and a lot of posturing, but not always serious. Dogs determine who is who and it is over. Holler Nuff! Ok, ok Nuff. Done. Bitches could be fine one day, and then one walks by the other and bumps her wrong and it is ON. They are tearing into each other. They are fighting for their lives. And if you get them apart, and there are bloody wounds, they are likely to hate each other forever. 

They can wait, they can be sneaky. They can wait for you to think everything is fine and be occupied and then the opportunity presents itself and they are ON again. Dogs don't do that. They pound it out holler nuff and it is over. 

People will say, let dogs figure it out. Bitches -- no. Bitches are likely to fight so bad that one might kill the other, and other might require euthanasia. I have heard horror stories of people coming home to a blood bath. I've been lucky.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

My worst fights have been between two males, followed by male/female aggression. I have not had major issues with female/female aggression like so many others.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

selzer said:


> That should be fine. It really depends on your leadership skills and the dogs' personalities. Two males is easier than two females in a lot of cases. But the older dog is 7. So bringing in a puppy will mean that the puppy already sees the older dog as older and he will still have his puppy license. So usually by the time the pup loses his puppy license the dogs are bonded ok. Usually.


This is what I would expect. In fact, it's the dynamic we'll have when the puppy gets here. Our Wild Child male really likes other dogs and I expect the new pup's license to make him even safer.

We had two bitches together for years who adored each other and never had a serious fight, but I consider that a fluke and a function of each girl's individual temperament. In fact, we were supposed to be getting a female puppy, but switched to a male once we decided to adopt Lexi.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> My worst fights have been between two males, followed by male/female aggression. I have not had major issues with female/female aggression like so many others.


I have to say this has been my experience also. There have been a couple of tiffs between the two girls but both times caused by a male. My worst fights have been male/male.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have had up to 4 males at one time, plus a female spayed..one male un neutered..I never had an issue..Totally depends on the dynamics / temperament of the dogs you have, will have and leadership...I'd rather have a pack of males than a pack of females..


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

llombardo said:


> I have to say this has been my experience also. There have been a couple of tiffs between the two girls but both times caused by a male. My worst fights have been male/male.


Yes, the female/female spats have generally centered over a male.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Most knowledgeable Doberman people recommend against multiple males in a household when one of the dogs in question is a Doberman, because Dobes in general, and males in particular, are prone to same sex aggression. The fact that one or both dogs is neutered usually doesn't make any difference.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think it can make a difference if both dogs are neutered before issues arise. Neutering will decrease testosterone and some types of aggression in males will also decrease. Also canines do fight for pack order because of the drive to mate, meaning your boys can be fine until there is a bitch down the road in heat. Then suddenly they do not tolerate each other. If they are neutered, this issues does not develop. 

Bitches are a little different because you are not eliminating testosterone and the hormones that you are eliminating can actually reduce the aggression. Bitches who are reactive can become moreso after a spay. It doesn't help. Bitches have a long memory, and once they fight with another bitch, and draw blood, it is often just a matter of time before she sees the opportunity to finish the job. If both bitches are spayed prior to any problems, issues between bitches may not develop, because often times bitches will first fight when they are coming into heat -- PMS, or in heat, or pregnant -- any possible threat must be annihilated, or if they have young puppies -- momma bear mode. My bitches tend to fight over me. At least the fights that did happen years ago, were always happened when I came up and showed attention to one or both, and suddenly it was on. The last fight was Heidi jumping Jenna (my alpha bitch) when she was weak and recovering. Heidi needed a vet visit after the fact, and I stopped that mess so fast it would make your head spin. My fault though. I should have never let it happen. Maybe I am getting better, because I can leave some bitches together now, and come in and not create animosity between them. I still prefer male/female to same sex. The reason I do not leave the boys together is because there is no need. I have girls for them to be in with. Cujo II is neutered and in with Hepsi. Oscar is intact, but Odie is spayed. And then there is Mufasa who can be in with just about anyone who isn't currently in heat, unless I want puppies.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LeoRose said:


> Most knowledgeable Doberman people recommend against multiple males in a household when one of the dogs in question is a Doberman, because Dobes in general, and males in particular, are prone to same sex aggression. The fact that one or both dogs is neutered usually doesn't make any difference.




Yes. This. Actually both male and female Dobes are prone to same sex aggression.


----------

